# Nubee need help w/ eq filters



## miltcharlie (Sep 11, 2007)

Iv'e put in the filter type and freqs. but I'm not getting any correction figures.
What am I doing wrong. I need to manually input my findings and I can't because I have no plots.

pls. pls. pls. burp! Excuse me


----------



## miltcharlie (Sep 11, 2007)

i thin k i've found my answer in Legierk's post.
Sooooooo never mind.


----------

